# Natural Long Nails! Tutorial



## BellaLee (Feb 12, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2Ipswc80Wk

Hi girls!!!Today I share with you my secret....How YOU can have such a long nails as mine WITHOUT TIPS!!!


Used Product For Nails :
ORLY GEL FX  3-in-1 cleanser 
Senses professional nail system SUPERBOND primer
Crystal ice UV BUILDER CLEAR
ORLY GEL FX gel nail lacquer in colour Monroe's red
iBi FLAWLESS base'n top
HLD 100/180 files
Cuticle cuter 
Orange sticks for cuticles
Brush from Simply Nails


----------

